# Mendelssohn Concerto In E Minor - Fingering?



## Evan

Does anyone play this? If so, could you share the best way to finger the main theme? I'm not used to playing in higher positions so I want to make sure I go about it properly, to avoid any bad habits.

Heres the music:
http://www.8notes.com/scores/10047.asp?ftype=gif

I think making it a paint file and marking what finger to use above the notes would be the best way. 
Hopefully someone can help me, 
thank you!


----------

